
Show HN: ForwardMX – Premium Email Forwarding - herbst
https://forwardmx.io?ref=hn
======
sbani
Hi,

that's a pretty cool service!

Can you publish a screenshot that gives an overview of the settings page?

And: \- What happens when I want to disable amazon@mydomain.com? \- Do I get
any statistics? What about the disabled addresses? \- Do you have an uptime
guarantee?

I was working on exactly the same service, but gave up because of some legal
issues using a third party for receiving the mails (mailgun) - the easiest way
to do it. Furthermore, there was too much to do for me alone.

I think 9$/year is a fair price.

~~~
herbst
Hey sorry for the late answer.

there are a few screenshots on the ProductHunt page:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/forwardmx](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/forwardmx)
there are not exactly a lot of options other than defining forwarders.

You can forward emails to /dev/null if you mean that with disabling. I decided
against any form of statistics i rather simply dont log anything, than think
about how far i want logging to go. We may implement a very basic counter in
future.

We do not yet have a uptime guarantee, however i use this for myself and run
health tests every other hour. Due to using different servers in different
locations with different operating systems and update policies i would say it
is very unlikely that both are offline the same time.

I also had a while until i finally made the service, but it got really a huge
pain to have my email settings spreaded everywhere and paying for premium
features i nether want or need. So i build the server structure and run it for
a while just to notice it works great, so i build this SaaS around it and
recruited a friend in a different timezone to check on the health tests. Its
not exactly magic, but it HAS TO WORK whatever what :)

The price is obviously not ment to get rich, it should just pay for the
servers, the traffic and a few beers to keep this alive. It does not have to
be profitable soon, it already saves me more money than it costs to run.

